# My haunt for 2017



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is our haunt this year. Couple of new witch props, Freddy and electric chair this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how you put the candy bowl next to what looks like a table full of gruesome eats:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty cool set up. If you weren't scared of clowns before you would be after this. The electric chair scene turned out well


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice haunt! Ugh! Clowns! (Don't you just want to punch them when the laugh incessantly like that???)


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great audio!


----------

